# water Lettuce



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Is anyone from ohio! lol. 
Once a month i clean out the top of my 65g tank as i did yesterday and i end up pulling out 2 large ziplock bags of water lettuce... i give to my father as his Koi eat the crap out of it... But if anyone wants it let me know i can set some aside.. this plant is a fast grower... in my aquarium... all it requires is light and heat.. im sure my Co2 helps alot but its easy to grow and free lol. 
 (look at my gallery you can see it floating on top of the water, Fry love to snack on it.. it does not kill the plant when fry chew on it.. my betta lays in it and it really seems to keep the water clean  
Thanks for reading 

Mark


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Post some in the classifieds area,I am sure someone will want some.

As it stands,how much are you asking for it,and how long do the roots grow?reason I am asking is my macs like to hang around the surface,and if the roots are nice and long they may enjoy it.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

well if someone wants it its free lol. If i have to ship it id just ask for shipping. 
the roots on the ones im giving away are not even an inch long but the main plants i have that send the shoots off the roots are 6 to 7 inches long. I just took these photos to show you the main plants 


















sorry they are so large LOL.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

now ive just cleaned out some so shortly if you want some they are yours.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice!Thanks,I bet the boys will happily hold under some of those!


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

No problem. now if you have decent lighting and warm water.. these things will take off.. they are transparant so they let light through to the tank but they will cover wall to wall of the top of your tank. lol here in a few weeks when i clean it out we can see about getting you some if you want... also keep in mind alot of warm states these things are illegal as they will grow anydamn place they wanna lol. so if that matters you may wanna look into that lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah Ive looked before,its fine.

The tank is high light,co2 and ferts so itll probably go nuts in there.Well one tank.the other is medium light and no co2 or ferts.Maybe a little slower there.How much do you charge for shipping?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I know how that goes. It seems to be a one a week chore for me as well. )


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

to be honest i have no idea what to charge for shipping... Honestly i dont even know How to ship it so id have to go to the post office.. ill get back to you on that... My tank is 65G tall 146 watts and x3 diy Co2 so if you have a pressurized system of Co2 im sure itll do way more then mine LOL. but i cant imagine shipping to be more then 10 bucks but then again i dont know the first thing about it... what i was thinking is a 1 qt ziplock bag some aquarium water fill it with plants put it in a tightly packed small box n send... when i order plants online its usually just in news paper i could also do that... lol... never sent anything like this before


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The way I ship my plants is to wrap the plants in a wet paper towel,place in a ziplock baggie.remove the air but not so much to crush the plants.Then I ship in a flat rate priority box.With tracking its usually no more than $5.95.They dont need water if wrapped up,they do just fine in paper towels,or so all of mine have.


----------

